# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه > سوال: بازی شطرنج دو نفره موجود در دو کامپیوتر

## kamran_14

سلامدر دلفی با استفاده از چه ابزاری بین 2 کامپیوتر ارتباط ایجاد کنیمطوری که در انجام یک عملیات شریک باشندمثلا بشه یه بازی شطرنج دو نفره موجود در دو کامپیوتر بازی کرد

----------


## Felony

سلام ،

بسته به نیازتون باید یکی از پرتوکول های رایج رو انتخاب کنید و معماری بخش شبکه نرم افزارتون رو بر اساس اون پیاده سازی کنید ، در کل در دلفی معمول ترین ابزار برای کارهای شبکه Indy هست که یک پکیج کامل از کامپوننت های کار با شبکه رو در اختیارتون میزاره و به صورت پیش فرض همراه دلفی نصب میشه ، مثلا میتونید با idTCPClient و idTCPServer بین 2 تا سیستم توسط پرتوکول TCP/IP ارتباط برقرار کنید و اطلاعات رد و بدل کنید .

تو همین بخش بارها و بارها در مورد Indy و مسائل فنی مربوط به اون و منابعش صحبت شده ، یه جست و جو میتونه به نتیجه دلخواه برسونتون .

موفق باشید .

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

پروتکل TCP بهتر از پروتکل UDP هست

----------

